# Power Door Locks Heeeeeelp



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Does any one have wiring diagram for the power Door Locks? I need to add the Door Lock/Unlock Switch in Console? I have bad neck injury (that’s where GTO came from  ) and 6sp so very hard to reach door lock. Anyway I don’t want to butcher car just a clean little harness like I made for B.T. mod. I would think wiring would be similar to Auto and there would be a connection. Any one that has done this or an alarm or has access to dealer Diagram would be most appreciated.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Holden said:


> Does any one have wiring diagram for the power Door Locks? I need to add the Door Lock/Unlock Switch in Console? I have bad neck injury (that’s where GTO came from  ) and 6sp so very hard to reach door lock. Anyway I don’t want to butcher car just a clean little harness like I made for B.T. mod. I would think wiring would be similar to Auto and there would be a connection. Any one that has done this or an alarm or has access to dealer Diagram would be most appreciated.



I will be able to access them once they come in. The car is still too new though. Check with me next month(1st Tuesday of the month to be specific) to see if they give us the information you will need. 

I can then tell you how difficult it will be. I am very interested in doing the same thing in mine.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I will be able to access them once they come in. The car is still too new though. Check with me next month(1st Tuesday of the month to be specific) to see if they give us the information you will need.
> 
> I can then tell you how difficult it will be. I am very interested in doing the same thing in mine.


I would think wiring would be similar 03-06 :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

yep. I would agree. I want to see how the lock/unlock button is routed and what tyoe of actuator they use. Once I know that then I am installing it. I would assume that the entire piece will fit right into the 05 with a little wire work.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

dealernut said:


> yep. I would agree. I want to see how the lock/unlock button is routed and what tyoe of actuator they use. Once I know that then I am installing it. I would assume that the entire piece will fit right into the 05 with a little wire work.


I was planing to use a T/C switch until D/L switch comes out. Should just be momentary switch :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Dealernut: I was looking at the 06' pics in your my gto photos and saw a pic of the T/C switch. What is the button beside the T/C switch for?
A new gizmo for 06?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Inside door locks man. WHOO HOO!!!!!

You hit the button and they will lock and unlock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

a nifty little feature to have, for the manual guys.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

yup.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

An absolute "must have" IMO.........DN, I'll drive to J'ville if your shop will do the install for me. LMK your progress on this...........

Thanks,

JET


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I will end up doing it myself. Maybe have a buddy in service help me out. I will do it to mine and then I will let you know if I want to take the adventure again. LOL!!!!

I do not think it will be too difficult. I will know more once I get the parts/diagrams of the 06 setup.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Inside door locks man. WHOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> You hit the button and they will lock and unlock.


I thought that's what that button was. thanx


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I thought that's what that button was. thanx



yeah. It seems like such a trivial thing. But when you have the manual you have no control on the inside. I will be adding this to mine once I get some info about how they are setup.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Inside door locks man. WHOO HOO!!!!!


Awesome! Keep us posted. I'm surprised that nobody in Pontiac marketing mentioned this as an improvement to the 2006 model. Seriously, those guys in the RenCen spend too much time at the coffee pot and in the bathroom.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Awesome! Keep us posted. I'm surprised that nobody in Pontiac marketing mentioned this as an improvement to the 2006 model. Seriously, those guys in the RenCen spend too much time at the coffee pot and in the bathroom.


 :agree :agree :agree :agree 


I agree 100%. I was just sitting in one of them in the showroom and noticed the button. After scratching my head for a few seconds, I did what a primate would do. Push the button. Luckily it was not an ejector seat. LOL!!!1(Ok so that was a lame joke, very boring saturday at a Pontiac dealership. ONE CAR SALE DAYS MAKE US SALESMEN CRAZY)

yeah, I was really suprised they did not mention that.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Seriously? Those folks in Detroit hire all kinds of marketing MBAs -- pay them really well -- and NONE of them either care about cars or have any idea how to sell them. If I was an EVP of marketing at a car company, NOBODY would get a marketing job without spend some time on the firing line first.

I remember Cadillac hired one guy from PG. His prior job? Selling baby wipes to Moms. He was quoted in a car magazine how he'd study Moms wiping kids butts -- and how much ca-ca would get scooped out of a butt crack, etc. How in the HELL does that equate to building great cars -- or equipping dealers with what they need in order to sell them?

I would LOVE to work for a car company -- but given the facts that I (1) would want to build great cars and (2) get things done without having to get approval from 800 bozos first -- my blood pressure would probably get so high that one day I'd just explode in my office -- spraying the joint with 200 pounds of blood, bone and meat.

Whereupon the MBA idiots would go "EWWWWWWW" and go right back to what they were doing before. So to hell with them.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Gotta have that button installed...........keep me posted.


JET


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I heard rumors of other small improvements that aren't advertised on the 06
something about a power steering problem that has been resolved,and I believe a solution to the flooding problem but I'm not sure.....went to the central Fla car show today expecting to see an 06 GTO but guess what?
they had an 05 on display no 06 brochures either.........what a bummer,and the Solstice was all roped off so you couldn't even get close to it


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

According the mechanization for '06, the wire starts from a battery feed, goes to the Door Lock switch, and they to Connecter #3/Pin #12 of the Body Control Module. There is also another wire from "Lamps On" to the switch and then to ground to illuminate the switch.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

edysinger said:


> According the mechanization for '06, the wire starts from a battery feed, goes to the Door Lock switch, and they to Connecter #3/Pin #12 of the Body Control Module. There is also another wire from "Lamps On" to the switch and then to ground to illuminate the switch.


I was working with an A4 today and there is a micro switch in right front of shifter that locks and unlocks doors. With an A4 all you would have to do is tap those 2 wires to a momentary switch and good to go. Then if you want light circuit that’s no problem. So all I have to do is find that circuit on M12. I got software update today should have wiring diagram for 04-05 tomorrow will work out details and post ASAP. I’m using extra T/C switch with black tape on top for now till 06 switches comes out.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

WAHOO- I got 05 on my software update and lock wiring diagram is there! Will update later


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Holden said:


> WAHOO- I got 05 on my software update and lock wiring diagram is there! Will update later


Yes, my only concern with this is that the BCM will recognize the switch input. There could be an option that looks or ignores the input. I think I would probe the circuit with fused 12v and see if the doors lock/unlock before installing the switch.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

edysinger said:


> According the mechanization for '06, the wire starts from a battery feed, goes to the Door Lock switch, and they to Connecter #3/Pin #12 of the Body Control Module. There is also another wire from "Lamps On" to the switch and then to ground to illuminate the switch.


I'm with you here. I’m looking @ diagram now for 05 and it agrees with you on 12/c3 whatever that means. Says BCM is under right side of dash and should be white wire. Hope BCM is labeled
May be couple of days before I get to work on car but will post findings and pics and diagrams


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

I really do not see why Pontiac thought the gto needed a door lock switch, the 1 second before you start the car you are holding the "lock switch" in your hand,the 1 second after you shut the car off you are holding the "unlock switch" in your hand ! AM I WRONG ? :willy:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> I really do not see why Pontiac thought the gto needed a door lock switch, the 1 second before you start the car you are holding the "lock switch" in your hand,the 1 second after you shut the car off you are holding the "unlock switch" in your hand ! AM I WRONG ? :willy:


would b nice to lock or unlock door while car is runing. cars that cost half the price have Door lock unlock switch. My cheap a$$ pt cruiser has auto lock around 15mph and switch. :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> I really do not see why Pontiac thought the gto needed a door lock switch, the 1 second before you start the car you are holding the "lock switch" in your hand,the 1 second after you shut the car off you are holding the "unlock switch" in your hand ! AM I WRONG ? :willy:


I kinda agree with you here.... if it's _that_ big of a deal, when you unlock one door (manually) the other door unlocks, to me that is the same thing as a switch......


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

its just another selling point to have the lock and unlock button

dummies will be like look it has a lock buttow wahooooo i can lock my self in my car while drive thats cool because i live in the hood where i am scared somebody will pull me out of my car if my doors are not locked  how laim they could of added navigation or the upgraded suspenchion buttt no they added a lil button that locks you'r doors and people want to put this in there cars hmmmm ya thats flippen stupid and the people that want to put it in there cars need there heads checked push the button after the car is started on the key ya rocket scientest damn are people stupid now a days


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> I really do not see why Pontiac thought the gto needed a door lock switch, the 1 second before you start the car you are holding the "lock switch" in your hand,the 1 second after you shut the car off you are holding the "unlock switch" in your hand ! AM I WRONG ? :willy:


It's about convenience, that's all. I'm sorry if people wanting to have a door lock switch bothers you. It must tear you apart to ride around in other cars that have door lock switches inside.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

edysinger said:


> It's about convenience, that's all. I'm sorry if people wanting to have a door lock switch bothers you. It must tear you apart to ride around in other cars that have door lock switches inside.


I agree with you this mod is only for people interested in it. I don’t see any point in criticizing people interested in locking there doors. I lock the doors on my house and shop also.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Far as I know every GTO built 2004-2006 already has a door lock/unlock button. It's on your key. Get in the car press key lock doors, put key in the ignition start car. Stop car take key out of ignition, press button doors unlock. How much simpler and cheaper can it get?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Seriously? Those folks in Detroit hire all kinds of marketing MBAs -- pay them really well -- and NONE of them either care about cars or have any idea how to sell them. If I was an EVP of marketing at a car company, NOBODY would get a marketing job without spend some time on the firing line first.
> 
> I remember Cadillac hired one guy from PG. His prior job? Selling baby wipes to Moms. He was quoted in a car magazine how he'd study Moms wiping kids butts -- and how much ca-ca would get scooped out of a butt crack, etc. How in the HELL does that equate to building great cars -- or equipping dealers with what they need in order to sell them?
> 
> ...



Not dealernut but I work with him (I am one of the unfortunates from Detroit and my Father used to work for GM.) Anyway the point is that because of blood pressure problems your liver is the next thing to go as you drink your way from Friday night to Monday morning. A lot of the engineeres are bald hungover and not happy with their jobs as upper mngt doesn't know or dosen't care about the things that really need to be done to properly equip and sell their cars. exe two years worth of remote door locks and no inside power switch.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Not dealernut but I work with him (I am one of the unfortunates from Detroit and my Father used to work for GM.) Anyway the point is that because of blood pressure problems your liver is the next thing to go as you drink your way from Friday night to Monday morning. A lot of the engineeres are bald hungover and not happy with their jobs as upper mngt doesn't know or dosen't care about the things that really need to be done to properly equip and sell their cars. exe two years worth of remote door locks and no inside power switch.


Yea, yea. I'm sure if you would were running the company, everything would be solved, right?  I can see your business major shining through with that explanation.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I tried power on pin 12 X3 the BCM is clearly marked, there is no wire. Nothing happened I tried every situation doors shut key on running etc. There must be some other factor. The wiring diagram says if equipped. I worked it out today I’m gna use 2 wires that go to lock in door (key cylinder) easy to access and no worries with BCM. All key does is supply ground to lock or unlock. So this will lock doors any situation with doors closed no flashing lights alarm etc. I have worked it out 2 wires to connector @ L door jamb connector 2 wires from switch in console and un-switched power and ground to area under radio. Where I will use Head Light relay for old VW we stock these with mounting socket and it will allow one momentary switch to lock and unlock doors. HL relay uses one pulse to switch high beam to low beam. Illumination wires can be powered by same on T/C switch next to D/L switch. Key cylinder wires are Lt green yellow tracer and brown white tracer. WILL POST MORE ASAP. This will work well for me get in shut door start car latch seat belt turn off T/C lock doors. Unlatch seatbelt unlock doors.


----------

